# Smoking Roots?



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

I've been hearing lately that people smoke the roots because it's the most potent part of the plant. I can see where this is plausable, but is it true?

Anyone have any experiences smoking the roots of one of your girls after harvest? lol.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

nope lol never heard that eather lol i would never smoke any roots lol


----------



## Burner420 (May 10, 2007)

i have never herd of that my self !!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yeah for real Dewayne wear did you hear that???


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 10, 2007)

unless the roots have crystals i think some1s been winding you up....... or, theyre just thick as. but you could give it a go i guess, if thats your cup of tea.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

lol yeah tell us if it gets you high or not probly not


----------



## herbman (May 10, 2007)

i dont think you'll get a buzz, what youll get is the nasty'st hit youve ever thaken in your life....but lemmie know what hapens


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

lol yeah it will probly be pretty nasty man i think it isnt even worth tryin man but try it and tell us what happens!!! lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 10, 2007)

> Smoking Roots?


Will do absolutely nothing but make you mad at whoever told you that.


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

LOL hmm okay, well i didn't wanna sit there and smoke roots and look stupid when i don't get ****, so i was just asking because a lot of people lately have been talking about smoking roots (people that i've just been around with friends while they were talkinga bout it) and i was like i'm not too sure about this so yeah, i asked....thanks for the in put, maybe if i get high enough sometime i'll try it rofl.


----------



## ljjr (May 10, 2007)

lol..lol srry


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

lmao lol yeah they did it cause they didnt have any bud lol i would rather smoke nothing


----------



## herbman (May 10, 2007)

i agree with kindbud


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yup yup they wear going tho withdraw probly and was like maybe it will get me high lol or they wear just messin woth you lol


----------



## longtimegrower (May 11, 2007)

There right you can smoke the bark from the stalk but it wont get you high and it taste like smlking an old sock.


----------



## stoneybologne (May 15, 2007)

have you guys ever heard anything about smoking banana peels?
since junior high


----------



## 3patas (May 15, 2007)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> have you guys ever heard anything about smoking banana peels?
> since junior high


when i was in jail the guys in there did smoke bananas peels and they said it dont really give you a high but you feel somethin and anyways its better than nothin


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

LMAO Bannana peels lmao oh my god lol


----------



## Uk1 (May 15, 2007)

hmm ok how about if i was to transplant one of my plants & instead of repotting it into a pot i used myself?

would it still grow ....that way i could take it everywhere & drink enough water & watch it grow out my mouth , or would it die??:beatnik:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 15, 2007)

now ive heard it all


----------



## herbman (May 16, 2007)

im sorry i cant even be part of a conversation about smoking bananna peels....common.....


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 16, 2007)

I heard About orange peelings, but not bananas. Anybody Ever smoked some?


----------

